# Website or Sermon Audio



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 11, 2011)

If your goal is to gain exposure, do you recommend having your sermons hosted on your website or on SermonAudio?

Granted if you choose SermonAudio, you would still provide the links to the sermons on your website.


So which is better?


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 11, 2011)

SermonAudio.com is the way to go


----------



## KMK (Aug 11, 2011)

Exposure to what?


----------



## NB3K (Aug 11, 2011)

YouTube


----------



## Andres (Aug 11, 2011)

KMK said:


> Exposure to what?



This seems to be a key question. If you're trying to reach unbelievers, then I doubt many of them visit SermonAudio very often. If you want to encourage/edify the saints, then I'd say SermonAudio. It's preferred becuase you can choose when you will listen to the mp3 at your convenience.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 11, 2011)

Exposure to believers. Getting your name out there for believers who are traveling through the area. Those kind of things.

I realize that non-believers are not going to listen to my sermons no matter where they are posted.


----------



## Andres (Aug 11, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Exposure to believers. Getting your name out there for believers who are traveling through the area. Those kind of things.



Then def sermon audio.


----------

